# A Week in Rumors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/a-week-in-rumors/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/a-week-in-rumors/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/a-week-in-rumors/"></a></div>
<strong>Lots came in

</strong>I have received a lot of small rumors throughout the week. Thereâ€™s till life out there, even if there isnâ€™t anything overly exciting.</p>
<p>Iâ€™ll break them down.</p>
<p><strong>DIGIC V

</strong>Apparently DIGIC V will be powering the next Canon DSLRs. We all expect better noise reduction and processing speed, however there is also a â€œbrand new featureâ€. Iâ€™m still waiting to find out what that is.</p>
<p><strong>PowerShot G12 Replacement

</strong>There will be no G12 replacement in 2011.</p>
<p><strong>2011 DSLR?

</strong>Most information I am receiving now seems to suggest there will be no DSLR announcement in 2011. There areÃ‚ definitelyÃ‚ a lot of prototype bodies out there, we just wonâ€™t be hearing about them until 2012.</p>
<p>It was suggested this was to make sure Canon could meet the production demands that the Christmas and holiday Ã‚ seasons require.</p>
<p>It was also flatly said that â€œCanon will announce a new camera when itâ€™s done, and not a minute beforeâ€. Canon has no desire to announce a camera and it not be available for 2-3 months.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Mirrorless

</strong>The R&D is ongoing. There is no prototype cameras out to photographers though.</p>
<p><strong>EF 24-70 f/2.8L II</strong>

Apparently in the October 2011 Popular Photography issue, they wrote a reference to an EF 24-70 f/2.8L IS II. I havenâ€™t seen the magazine, but generally dismiss this sort of thing as a typo. Iâ€™ve never received solid info that the version II would have IS.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*</strong> As pointed out by a reader, any 24-70 with IS wouldnâ€™t be designated with a â€œIIâ€. I hate missing the obvious. :)</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## surfing_geek (Sep 11, 2011)

Bugger! Every time I hope for a new SLR rumour, it gets shot down. I'm still waiting for a 7D mk II rumour.... Looks like that's a long time off yet!


----------



## Eagle Eye (Sep 11, 2011)

No release prior to the holidays seems like a poor decision. Sure, they want to be able to meet production requirements, but they're going to take a hit if the D5100 becomes the hot selling dSLR for the holidays. Honestly, if I was just getting into photography, the D5100 would seem a more attractive buy than the T3i. The latter is essentially the same guts as the 2010 T2i; nearly two years old. The point and shoot market could take a hit this holiday if the iPhone has another update to its camera and the other phone makers follow suit. I'm not sure what Canon is predicting it will be selling a lot of camera-wise this holiday season...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2011)

Further advances in DSLR's seems to be incremental. I prefer to wait until there is something that is a big enough improvement to make it worth upgrading from my 5D MK II or 7D.

A big jump in ISO or DR capability might do the trick, most of the other features mentioned would not cause me to open my pocket book.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 11, 2011)

aww i wanna go full frame i have a 60d with 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2 + 24-70 f2.8 L usm.so what do i do wait or buy a mk2 ?i think i will wait till the end of october and see what happens but surly updates have to happen soon the reason i am waiting is i simply want a 5d with a much improved focus system which i think canon will give us ill will try and hold on just a little longer


----------



## aldvan (Sep 11, 2011)

If cameras are for us just tools and not objects of desire, Canon decision should be regarded with great appreciation. I don't think that any of us, in his range of gear, has to complain about his chance to get perfect pictures due to the lack of a new product. And many of us have a lot of money spent, maybe recently, on expensive gear and they are not so happy to see it being obsolete due to the contemporary frenzy to get the new toy.
May be that Canon decision is not the best from a short term marketing point of view, but it is very respectful of its customers... Indeed, announcing a new product and not made it immediately available is a disrespectful policy towards their customers and their invested money. According to me, Canon is behaving as a real pro brand...


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 11, 2011)

aldvan said:


> If cameras are for us just tools and not objects of desire, Canon decision should be regarded with great appreciation. I don't think that any of us, in his range of gear, has to complain about his chance to get perfect pictures due to the lack of a new product. And many of us have a lot of money spent, maybe recently, on expensive gear and they are not so happy to see it being obsolete due to the contemporary frenzy to get the new toy.
> May be that Canon decision is not the best from a short term marketing point of view, but it is very respectful of its customers... Indeed, announcing a new product and not made it immediately available is a disrespectful policy towards their customers and their invested money. According to me, Canon is behaving as a real pro brand...



You make a good point. And,I'll add, the newest reviews on B&H's site indicate the 5DII still has a fan base.


----------



## seanmcr6 (Sep 11, 2011)

"It was suggested this was to make sure Canon could meet the production demands that the Christmas and holiday Ã‚ seasons require"

What demand? There is a big xmas demand for the 1DmkIV? 5DmkII? I think these products are all on the downslope of their sales...there is no large demand. Canon would be foolish to push their releases into early next year if indeed they make higher sales at xmas time.

As for not annoucing new models that won't be available for 2-3 months....isn't this the norm? Doesn't Canon ALWAYS do this?

The 1DmkIII was announced in Feb and wasn't available until May...I'm no math whiz, but that's 3 months.

The 5D mkII was announced in the middle of Sept and was only shipped at the end of November. um...that would be 2 months.

I'm pretty confident this is exactly what will happen when Canon (finally) announces some new bodies.

sean


----------



## nikkito (Sep 11, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> aww i wanna go full frame i have a 60d with 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2 + 24-70 f2.8 L usm.so what do i do wait or buy a mk2 ?i think i will wait till the end of october and see what happens but surly updates have to happen soon the reason i am waiting is i simply want a 5d with a much improved focus system which i think canon will give us ill will try and hold on just a little longer



Man, you have to wait. You have a very modern camera.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 11, 2011)

nikkito said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > aww i wanna go full frame i have a 60d with 70-200 f2.8 L is usm mk2 + 24-70 f2.8 L usm.so what do i do wait or buy a mk2 ?i think i will wait till the end of october and see what happens but surly updates have to happen soon the reason i am waiting is i simply want a 5d with a much improved focus system which i think canon will give us ill will try and hold on just a little longer
> ...


thanks its just full frame i want but don't wanna jump in just now I'm gonna wait and see how things go


----------



## Shnookums (Sep 11, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Further advances in DSLR's seems to be incremental. I prefer to wait until there is something that is a big enough improvement to make it worth upgrading from my 5D MK II or 7D.
> 
> A big jump in ISO or DR capability might do the trick, most of the other features mentioned would not cause me to open my pocket book.



I know the 5DII is 3 years old but... upgrading a 7D? I always wondered why people want to upgrade their camera when they have the current generation. My 1DII is old now... and I started to look at future replacement only 6 months ago. What sucks so much in a 5D or 7D that its worth changing before the 5DIV and 7DIII?

In any case... I'm still waiting for a new 1D FF or 1Ds...


----------



## nikkito (Sep 11, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > bornshooter said:
> ...



i know, full frame is cool  i have a 5d mk II. but there are lots of new things missing with my camera. wait for a new 5d mk III


----------



## elusive1 (Sep 11, 2011)

2007 Digic 4 to 2012 Digic 5, so now Canon is on a 5 year product cycle. While the rest of the tech industry is getting tighter and tighter product cycles, Canon is taking longer and longer.

Good for their profits, bad for those who've invested a lot of cash into Canon gear.

Shameful. At this point, I wouldn't be surprised if they postponed it till 2013. Not releasing before Christmas never seems to be a good idea financially.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 11, 2011)

seriously guys, do you always get canon bodies for xmas? i mean, expensive pro bodies...
;D


----------



## gmrza (Sep 12, 2011)

seanmcr6 said:


> "It was suggested this was to make sure Canon could meet the production demands that the Christmas and holiday Ã‚ seasons require"
> 
> What demand? There is a big xmas demand for the 1DmkIV? 5DmkII? I think these products are all on the downslope of their sales...there is no large demand. Canon would be foolish to push their releases into early next year if indeed they make higher sales at xmas time.



Christmas sales are all about xx0D and 1x00D models. The 1100D, 550D, 600D and maybe some 60Ds will be the main thrust of Christmas sales. It would make sense for Canon not to want to distract themselves from the entry-level DSLR market for Christmas, as that is where the sales are. Given the knock they have taken from the earthquake and tsunami, they need to be very careful about where they allocate resources.

Given the price reductions on the 5DII, I have to admit though that it seems like there is a replacement for it in the pipeline somewhere.


----------



## afira (Sep 12, 2011)

gmrza said:


> Christmas sales are all about xx0D and 1x00D models. The 1100D, 550D, 600D and maybe some 60Ds will be the main thrust of Christmas sales. It would make sense for Canon not to want to distract themselves from the entry-level DSLR market for Christmas, as that is where the sales are. Given the knock they have taken from the earthquake and tsunami, they need to be very careful about where they allocate resources.
> 
> Given the price reductions on the 5DII, I have to admit though that it seems like there is a replacement for it in the pipeline somewhere.



Agreed. Production would be ramping on those key Rebels and 1100+ series cameras until November/early December when production would probably shift.

And for nikkito - Yes  some of us do get a very nice bonus for Christmas shopping. I was hoping for my new FF for this Christmas, but it may have to wait for my birthday.


----------



## dgsphto (Sep 12, 2011)

I suppose the rumors have been switching sides quite a bit off late. Even the CR2 ones. 

To me, we will be seeing at least a D300S replacement if not a D700 replacement on the Nikon side and a 5D replacement on the Canon side. Announcements will be Sept/October with release dates hopefully just before the holidays (at least Christmas if not thanksgiving).


----------



## te4o (Sep 12, 2011)

One can get a brand new 5dII for 2062AUD (mind you that's 1985 USD) excl shipment from topbuy or other places around AsiaPacific since more than a month now + how can they make it more lucrative than dropping prices further AND saying there will be NO MKIII until after The Second Kingdom - there are no more tricks to sell a 2007/8 product at the end of 2011. 
All tricks are allowed, poor customers who buy them...


----------



## unfocused (Sep 12, 2011)

> Christmas sales are all about xx0D and 1x00D models. The 1100D, 550D, 600D and maybe some 60Ds will be the main thrust of Christmas sales.



Yes. Plus, Christmas sales are all about moving existing stock, not new products.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 12, 2011)

nikkito said:


> seriously guys, do you always get canon bodies for xmas? i mean, expensive pro bodies...



Not me. I agree that the xxxxD/xxxD are Xmas presents, less so the xxD, and not really the xD. 

Personally, I keep a separate 'gear fund' in which I accumulate supplemental income (consulting, etc.). When there's enough in there for what I want, I buy it. VoilÃ , Xmas any time of the year!

As for Canon ' concentrating on consumer bodies' for the holidays, it seems that a few years ago they managed to ramp up production of the 5DII around November...


----------



## AG (Sep 12, 2011)

te4o said:


> One can get a brand new 5dII for 2062AUD (mind you that's 1985 USD)


You may want to check your exchange rates. 

$2062AUD = $2,141.59USD (1:1.039 current exchange rate)


----------



## te4o (Sep 12, 2011)

@AG, yes, sorry I was calculating the reverse, still not used to the aussie strength... but it will reverse today or tomorrow again...


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 12, 2011)

well if there may or will be 0 announcements for DSLRs for the remainder 2011 I hope there will be annoucments for lenses!


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 12, 2011)

Eagle Eye said:


> No release prior to the holidays seems like a poor decision. Sure, they want to be able to meet production requirements, but they're going to take a hit if the D5100 becomes the hot selling dSLR for the holidays. Honestly, if I was just getting into photography, the D5100 would seem a more attractive buy than the T3i. The latter is essentially the same guts as the 2010 T2i; nearly two years old. The point and shoot market could take a hit this holiday if the iPhone has another update to its camera and the other phone makers follow suit. I'm not sure what Canon is predicting it will be selling a lot of camera-wise this holiday season...



From a marketing perspective, i couldn't agree more...


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 12, 2011)

seanmcr6 said:


> "It was suggested this was to make sure Canon could meet the production demands that the Christmas and holiday Ã‚ seasons require"
> 
> What demand? There is a big xmas demand for the 1DmkIV? 5DmkII? I think these products are all on the downslope of their sales...there is no large demand. Canon would be foolish to push their releases into early next year if indeed they make higher sales at xmas time.
> 
> ...



You're missing the big picture... the 1d and 5d cameras (to professionals) are tax write off's... so whatever profits we get and can afford upgrades at the end of the year, we do what we can to upgrade so we can write it off in the next year taxes... almost every company in every industry does this...


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 12, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > seriously guys, do you always get canon bodies for xmas? i mean, expensive pro bodies...
> ...



It's all about taxes... At the end of every year just before christmas I always evaluate what i am missing in my lineup and what money i have after bonus's, paychecks, and kids christmas presents goes towards my new lenses, flashes, lighting, etc... Its amazing how much those writeoff's knock you down a few tax brackets in april.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 12, 2011)

well, it seems you guys have money  if you wanna give me a xmas present i'll take it with my biggest smile 

today i went to this photo shop in ZÃ¼rich and i asked the owner about new canon cameras. He told me he talked to a representative and he said that there are no new bodies coming up in 2011. Damn, surely not what i wanted to hear.


----------



## aldvan (Sep 12, 2011)

nikkito said:


> today i went to this photo shop in ZÃ¼rich and i asked the owner about new canon cameras. He told me he talked to a representative and he said that there are no new bodies coming up in 2011. Damn, surely not what i wanted to hear.


In any case, a very naÃ¯ve question to ask a shopkeeper...


----------



## silver_dot (Sep 12, 2011)

aldvan said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > today i went to this photo shop in ZÃ¼rich and i asked the owner about new canon cameras. He told me he talked to a representative and he said that there are no new bodies coming up in 2011. Damn, surely not what i wanted to hear.
> ...



He could tell you "If i let my beard grow, it will reach my feet before the DSLR you wait will be released." Would you prefer he told you frankly? ;D


----------



## EYEONE (Sep 12, 2011)

Eagle Eye said:


> No release prior to the holidays seems like a poor decision. Sure, they want to be able to meet production requirements, but they're going to take a hit if the D5100 becomes the hot selling dSLR for the holidays. Honestly, if I was just getting into photography, the D5100 would seem a more attractive buy than the T3i. The latter is essentially the same guts as the 2010 T2i; nearly two years old. The point and shoot market could take a hit this holiday if the iPhone has another update to its camera and the other phone makers follow suit. I'm not sure what Canon is predicting it will be selling a lot of camera-wise this holiday season...



They aren't going to release the T4i anyway so what difference does it make? The cameras that Canon is holding back on aren't going to compete with the D5100 anyway.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 12, 2011)

silver_dot said:


> aldvan said:
> 
> 
> > nikkito said:
> ...



desperation makes me dumb 
i know the guy, that's why i asked him


----------

